

Ask HN: Would people want to know when their appliances/devices are on? - jcoleh

We've been working on a project and we've stumbled across this question.  Do you think people would want to consume detailed information about when their specific appliances or devices are on in their home.  Laundry, cooling, dishwasher, lights, etc...  What are some use cases?  We have thought about:
AC is on when your gone, left the fridge open, kids are watching TV.  Let me know what you think!?
======
mchannon
Most Americans don't care about their electric bill for more than a few
minutes every month (when they open it to pay it). Even egregious whoopsies
like leaving the fridge open or the windows open don't usually add up to a
large financial penalty.

A whole-house current draw might be a useful number to make available, but
without incentivizing or gamifying it beyond trying to turn a $100/mo. bill
into a $75/mo. bill, getting traction is going to be especially challenging.

The "kill-a-watt" meter is kinda neat for figuring usage out- is that the same
functionality you were considering?

~~~
jcoleh
We're hoping to connect devices like the Kill-a-watt to people's smart phones.
Gamification is totally in the mix!

We are trying to figure out if just knowing if something is on or off (not the
energy usage) could be valuable if we could do this for the whole house.

------
moonsoonmenu
I think if asked people will say "I don't really need to know when my
appliances are on or off"...however, they would be interested in spending
maybe a few extra bucks a month to know if they are losing tons of money on
appliances and if they can somehow reduce those costs with perhaps
recommendations, especially if maybe you show them how much money you can save
them first and then charge for recommendations and a monthly rate for future
tracking ;)

------
27182818284
Not really, no. Those who did really care probably already bought a couple of
Kill-a-watts or similar home measurement devices.

